# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Dan Sylvester

## oskiper

Tarde pero seguro....  :Oops:  

Tuve la suerte de hacer una entrevista por teléfono a Dan Sylvester y la posteé en blogdemagia.com, está dividida en tres partes y la idea es comenzar con entrevistas exclusivas de este calibre... si bien no tienen muchas visitas, es un placer que no quiero resistir. Quisiera saber la opinión del foro sobre esta entrevista ya que es la primera y sé que deben haber cosas a mejorar como ¿qué preguntas habrían hecho que no figuren en la entrevista?

----------


## oskiper

Pfff... no puse el link al reportaje..   :Oops:   aquí se los dejo:

http://blogdemagia.com/2008/05/31/en...ester-parte-1/

----------

